# Radon Black Sin - Sattelstrebe erneut gebrochen



## Epic2011 (6. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
der Rahmen meines Bikes wurde von Radon wegen Probleme mit der Schaltung bereit 2013 getauscht. Nach gut einem Jahr, sind am Tauschrahmen beide Sattelstrebe gebrochen. Daraufhin wurde der Rahmen, nach langen Verhandlungen mit Radon, erneut getauscht. Jetzt, wieder ein gutes Jahr später, ist schon wieder eine Sattelstrebe gebrochen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Black Sin von Radon gemacht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. September 2016)

Hallo,

es tut uns leid, dass Du mit dem Black Sin Rahmen bislang so viele Umstände hattest. Deswegen würden wir gerne den Fall hinreichend prüfen. Im Falle eines Materialfehlers, würden wir Dich gerne davon überzeugen, dass ein RADON Rahmen auch Spaß machen kann und Dir im Austausch gegen Deinen alten Rahmen einen RADON JEALOUS Rahmen zukommen lassen. Bitte schicke uns hierfür Deine Kontaktdaten inkl. einer Kopie der Bikerechnung als PN. Dann können wir das weitere Vorgehen besprechen 

Viele Grüße aus Bonn,

Lena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic2011 (8. September 2016)

Eigentlich habe ich das jetzt nicht erwartet, aber freue mich nun umso mehr über das Angebot.

Bin gespannt!!!

Gruß
Dirk Tetzlaff


----------



## derjuergenm (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo 
Bei meinem black sin ist nach 2 Jahren eine sitzstrebe gebrochen wurde auch problemlos der Rahmen getauscht. Nach gut einem Jahr ist der rohr oberhalb des umwefers eingerissen. Da ist man noch am verhandeln wie es weitergeht. Da bin auch echt gespannt wie das ausgeht. 
Fahre noch ein slide bisher ohne Probleme. Bin auch ansonsten mit dem Service von radon sehr zufrieden. 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## joek (14. Mai 2018)

hallo, habe auch ein problem mit dem black sin 8.0 gekauft sept. 2016. bei mir ist die kettenstrebe gebrochen.
erste antwort von radon war ist keine typisches erscheinungsbild für einen produktionsfehler oder materialermüdung!
finde ich eine komische antwort wie sieht so etwas den typisch aus??
bei mir ist es ein glatter durchbruch der ganzen strebe, passiert während der fahrt auf einem flachen forstweg.
nach mehreren e-mails habe ich jetzt mein bike an radon zurücksenden dürfen sie wollen es prüfen.
wie ist eure erfahrung hält radon seine garantieleistung ein oder nicht?
mein schaden ist sowieso grösser was mach ich mit den alten teilen passen nicht am jealous da jetzt boost standard!

grüsse johannes königshofer


----------

